# Panint used by Model Power/Pola?



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All:

I bought a Model Power kit, the "Fresh Farms Dairy", which is Model Power's version of Pola (330)905.

I figured it was cast in white (the Pola version is a tan/brown) but Model Power actually took the time and effort to paint the brown walls sterile white?!?!?

I tried painting brown over the walls (no dice) and while I can remove the brown paint with ease, I cannot get anything to go after the white. I even got agressive and used some MEK, which will attack the plastic, and it barely put a dent in it.

I have used Simple Green on some models in the past, but not sure if this is model paint or something more? Xylene is the next on the agenda, and I tried IPA...


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

It sounds like you tried painting the white walls brown. It's odd that the paint would not cover. Did you prime coat before applying the finish coat of paint?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

No, I used what was supposed to be a primer free paint (Fusion) but it did not like the white paint..... 

Live and learn I guess!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Is that the Krylon product for painting plastic?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, did wonders on Piko unpainted plastic, but does not like a layer of paint obviously!


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i have the same MP building in white- 

it appears to be a tough gloss 

while i kept mine stock, i painted the door and window trim-as well as dulling the plain medium grey roof-and painting the base to empahsize soild, rocks and planks- 

my best guess would be to use a mineral based paint-ie flo quil, -or as mentioned a good primer-i think the key is mineral base as this seems to be what the white is and i think youll likely get better adhesion- i think that any water based paint will simply form droplets -even with detergent 

if you really want to do it 'right'- then take the time to lightly sand the entire painted protions of the structure and then prime and paint


----------

